# IBS and the dreaded time of the month..



## Vikki (Aug 23, 2006)

Has anyone found a way to make this less of a problem? I only noticed recently that my IBS gets worse around the time when I'm due and according to my gastroenterologist, this is normal. I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this and if so, how they relieve it? I was also curious as to whether it can make the period pains worse because during the time I have been suffering from IBS, the cramps seem to have gotten worse, to the point they now completely take my breath away when I get one. Vikki


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know what to say except step up whatever you usually do. I usually carry Immodium around with me all the time and only take it when I really need it, but the day before and the first couple days of my period I just take Imodium first thing because I *know* I'll have D. I also buy heat packs - they make some kind that last 8-12 hours and they're like a sticker you put on the inside of your underwear. I bust out my granny panties (so the heat pack can stick to it high enough) and wear jeans (they're loose-fitting enough that the packs still fit, but structured enough that no one can tell I have the pack on underneath). I love those packs. They help with period cramps and IBS cramps.


----------



## galaxy (Jun 12, 2007)

Vikki said:


> Has anyone found a way to make this less of a problem? I only noticed recently that my IBS gets worse around the time when I'm due and according to my gastroenterologist, this is normal. I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this and if so, how they relieve it? I was also curious as to whether it can make the period pains worse because during the time I have been suffering from IBS, the cramps seem to have gotten worse, to the point they now completely take my breath away when I get one. Vikki


I have noticed recently the same problem. Typically, for whatever reason, if I drink a small glass (6 ounce) of 2% milk on the mornings approaching my period, my cramps aren't quite as bad. Heat tends to help, and short walks sometimes help. I also find taking motrin helps ease it as well, though I generally avoid painkillers when possible.


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep, I've noticed my BM's get more liquidy - not always D around that time of the month. I also used to have really bad cramp that would take me out for a day or two. But having kids resolved that problem.


----------



## 22974 (Jan 20, 2007)

mommywith2 said:


> Yep, I've noticed my BM's get more liquidy - not always D around that time of the month. I also used to have really bad cramp that would take me out for a day or two. But having kids resolved that problem.


With me, my IBS-D is always worse the week before and the week after. I keep immodium handy, take 2 in the morning, with peppermint tea. What a joy!


----------



## HLG (Jun 20, 2007)

I have terrible periods, last about a week or so and make my IBS worse. First constipation, then really bad episodes of diarhea. I was on the pill for the past 11 years, it helped, especially when back in 1999, I began taking the pill three months in a row without a pill free interval, so I only got my period every three months. I could not have gotten through the past 7 years without this method of taking the pill. I work in a corporate job, travel and finished grad school over four years. NOW, i am off the pill, trying to get pregnant and i want to put my head throught the window! My IBS and periods are worse, not to mention painful ovulating and PMS. My GI tried to put me back on Levbid for the IBS, and told me to STOP trying to get prego b/c you can't take Levbid while trying or while prego. Needless to say, I have not filled the rx, I thought his answer was very short sighted. I am going to a microbiologist next week to try to figure out this IBS. It is very negatively effecting my life!!Also, I can not live without Pamprin when I have my period. it really helps with menstrual symptoms, but not IBS.HLG


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Vikki - I'm so sorry - I don't take anything cos frankly my IBS isn't really bad enough to warrant doing owt about (plus I take an anti-depressant daily and am abit "coy" about other medications ) however, I do notice always that my poo is much runnier during the first 2-3 days of my period. I desperately sympathise - I dunno how old you are - my periods (and I only started when I was 19) were absolutely horrendous until I had my first baby at 28 - so maybes things will ease up for you - surely the GP can help - you won't be the only one feeling like this.Sue xxxx


----------



## rosalindkennedy (Nov 1, 2004)

Vikki said:


> Has anyone found a way to make this less of a problem? I only noticed recently that my IBS gets worse around the time when I'm due and according to my gastroenterologist, this is normal. I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this and if so, how they relieve it? I was also curious as to whether it can make the period pains worse because during the time I have been suffering from IBS, the cramps seem to have gotten worse, to the point they now completely take my breath away when I get one. Vikki


Hi Vicki,I found being on the pill has helped shorten the "bad ibs time" as my ibs gets much worse when I'm pre menstrual. I did some research and was told that if you produce too much seratonin it can cause digestive problems apparently this is more common in women and you produce more seratonin around your period. A seratonin inhibiter , ie anti depressant in a low dose taken daily can help. I tried norytryptyline and amytryptyline which helped a bit. Not a cure but it worked. As for the cramps, a warm bath, heat pads and ibuprofen which you can taker a day or two beforehand so that it's in your blood stream help.


----------

